# trouble with bolt cycling



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought a Remington 700 sps in 300 win mag about 5 or so years ago. I haven't used it all that often, in fact looking back I doubt I have put more than 40 rounds through it during that time. First time I took it out I shot maybe 15 rounds or so to try and sight in my new scope. I just wasn't able to really dial it in on paper so I took it to Lee Kay for them to boresight it for me. When I shot it myself I had no issues whatsoever with cycling the bolt, worked flawlessly. I cleaned it and took it to lee kay, took them maybe 4 or 5 shots and had it grouping well. Of course like each time I shoot my gun or take it hunting I clean it really well. A few weeks after they boresighted it for me I was out hunting and didn't see anything, so later that day I put about 3 rounds threw it on a tree. I noticed after the second shot it was really hard to eject the shell, bolt was hard to cycle. I have noticed that most times I shoot it, I get about three rounds out before it tends to stick. I thought maybe it was the bullet type, so I have tried Rem, Win and Federal. Doesn't seem to matter at all, no matter how much I clean and oil, still tends to stick. I am gonna take it to a gunsmith before next season but wondered if anyone on this site has had the same type of issue or have heard of this before. Like I said, it isn't a cleaning issue, I usually spend at least 30 min each time I clean to thoroughly clear all residue.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I really would have thought these were handloads by the way you were describing the issues. But since they are factory, that makes me scratch my head


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What does the case head look like? Flattened primers? Shiney spots around the base?

I've seen some chambers that were pitted, and the case expands into some of the voids making it sticky. I'd opt for over charged rounds myself. Inspect the cases, let us know what you see.

Oh and get the lot# off your box and run some google searches on it & check w/ manufacturer for any recalls.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

This is very strange as you have described it and I would suggest that you discontinue shooting the rifle until a competant gunsmith has safety checked it. Make sure they check headspace and all other possible issues related to the chamber parameters. -----------SS


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you buy it new, or used? If all it has had is 40 rounds cycled, that might be an issue. I'd think that it isn't "broke in" yet. On other thing might be its too clean? When I clean my rifle the same as you've described, it takes 3-4 shots to get it grouping really well again. I took a rifle to the guys at Lee Kay on Friday to help me sight it in. After the second shot from the sight in vise, he asked me, or more like told me, "You just cleaned this didn't you." 

I've had empties get stuck in the chamber on some other rifles to the point that I had to get a cleaning rod down the barrel to pop it out. But that was with reloads not sized to that rifle. 

I like SS's suggestion to have a gunsmith check it out. If it is safe, then it may just be an issue of needing to run run a few boxes of ammo through it to break it in a little bit.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If it is a new rifle and not a use one you may want to contact a authorized Remington warranty repair center about the repairs. They may want a couple of the shells that were struck in the chamber. Remington may fix it for free where another shop may charge you.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> If it is a new rifle and not a use one you may want to contact a authorized Remington warranty repair center about the repairs. They may want a couple of the shells that were struck in the chamber. Remington may fix it for free where another shop may charge you.


+1


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I may give Remington a call to see what they think. The two year warranty is done so I am leaning towards finding a decent gunsmith in the Salt Lake area, I live in S. Jordan. I googled it and didn't find many answers but did find plenty of people with the same type of issue with the model 700's. I have noticed a small amount of case shavings where the bolt grabs the casing, other than that an inspection inside with my flashlight didn't reveal any big clues, but then again I am not a gunsmith either and I know spacing issues could be causing it and those can be miniscule. I will keep posted but right now I don't need to shoot it for a while so I may worry about it in a few months.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't wait for a couple of months or the repair may extend into the next hunting season. Get it done now and not worry about it.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

sell it and buy a model 70 

kidding aside... sounds to me like you just have a tight gun.....
the first two shots are normal? then the third gives you troubles?
the chamber and throat are heating up the third round and it is acting like a high pressure round.

also, oil in the chamber will cause cases to stick and become hard to extract.

and make sure to lube the locking lugs with some good quality grease.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a M70 that has such a sharp edge on the chamber face it would cut / scrape brass as you chambered a around. Miserable trying to get that fixed. I ended up glueing sandpaper to a case and working it back and forth with the bolt to take the edge off so it would feed properly without scraping the brass. Problems arent limited to a single type of rifle.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

One thing to remember is that it is very easy for any gunsmith to rechamber your rifle. At worst you will lose a fraction of an inch of barrel length. It is amazing what this can do for a rifle that has chamber issues. Any gunsmith will have the reamers for common cartridges at their shop. My advice is that if you have any issues with your chamber, especially if you are having pressure or case expansion issues, that you have your chamber checked out. I have had rifles re-chambered for issues as small as the case neck diameter being slightly to loose.--------SS


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> One thing to remember is that it is very easy for any gunsmith to rechamber your rifle. At worst you will lose a fraction of an inch of barrel length. It is amazing what this can do for a rifle that has chamber issues. Any gunsmith will have the reamers for common cartridges at their shop. My advice is that if you have any issues with your chamber, especially if you are having pressure or case expansion issues, that you have your chamber checked out. I have had rifles re-chambered for issues as small as the case neck diameter being slightly to loose.--------SS


Spot on, thanks for the info guys. If anyone knows of a reputable gunsmith in Salt Lake let me know.


----------

